# Hymer alarm system



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Hello Folks,

Can anyone satisfy my curiosity about the alarm system on a 1999 S630 please? I can't find any identifying marks on the fobs, otherwise I'd be looking at the manufacturer's site.

The system works fine. I press the left button on the remote to set and de-activate the alarm. I just wonder what the right button does! I've attached a photo of the remote fob to help identify it.

Cheers, Eribiste


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Could it be an engine immobiliser?
Easy enough to check but suspect that curiosity has already made you press it. What, if anything happened? Only other thought is whether this is to set the alarm when you are inside the van and only the doors and windows are alarmed. Can try that as well, by staying inside and pressing it and then opening the door.

And we thought buttons was just in Cinderella!

Rob


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Often the second button is programmable to do various things. On cars, with electric locking, it can be set to open the boot for example. We have a system on our MH with two buttons (different to yours). The second is programmed as a 'panic alarm' so pressing it sets everything off.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

The 2nd button "often" comes programed to de-activate the ultrasonic sensors in the interior. This enables you to leave the roof lights open, leave a pet in the van (for short periods), sleep in the van, all whilst having the rest of the alarm system active. 

Try shutting the van up arming the alarm & then during the period that the alarm is arming itself press the right button. This "may" result in a beep from the alarm confirming that the function has been activated.

I could also be talking coblers. Let us know how you get on.

D.


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

I think you're right about the right hand button being used for leaving pets inside. I've just been having a 'musical' moment on the drive, all sirens and lights!

If I sit inside, arm the system, then press the right button, I can move about inside without upsetting the neighbours. If I sit in, arm the system without pressing the right button and then move about(after thirty seconds), the van then screams for help.

Thanks folks!

Eribiste


----------

